# Transformador de alimentación



## cmonedero (Nov 4, 2006)

Hola, quisiera saber si alguien puede decirme donde encontrar el esquema electrico (detallado) de un transformador de "alimentacion" europea a "alimentacion" americana.

POR FAVOR, no quiero que se me remita a paginas donde comprar dicho aparato.

Gracias a todos/as.


----------



## fdesergio (Nov 5, 2006)

Perdon aclara que necesitas una fuente de poder de AC o DC??


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 5, 2006)

Creo que se refiere a un transformador reductor de 220v a 110v?


----------



## cmonedero (Nov 5, 2006)

Gracias por contestar.

Lo que necesito es un cambio de Voltaje, Frecuencia y Amperaje, es decir, la alimentacion europea (220v/50Hz) transformarla a la alimentacion americana (110v/60Hz).

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## mustangV8 (Nov 6, 2006)

la frecuencia no es problema salvo que uses un transformador sintonizado (seria raro). Un autotransformador de 220 a 110 de la potencia necesaria es suficiente. La potencia se calcula multiplicando la tension por la corriente (la RMS en Watts y la aparente en VA o volt-ampère). Pero si conoces la potencia de lo que le vayas a conectar calcula cuanta corriente necesita y pedi un transformador que aguante eso y un poco mas para estar cubierto. Saludos.


----------

